# Victoria people... I have a question



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a tank with 9 Kyoga Flamebacks that I got December/January. Most of them are over 2 inches now and trying to spawn. I have them in their 20g long tank (will be in a 45g shortly) which they have been in pretty much since I got them. I have the tank in my bedroom so it gets a fair amount of traffic, but I noticed that whenever someone comes into the room they tend to hide in a corner. Now I've sat in there and watched them and I have a 15 minute video of them spawning and everyone will come out and swim around but as soon as there is movement they are hiding again. From what I've read, they prefer open spaces so when designing the decor for their new tank they are going to have an open area along with some driftwood hiding spaces. Originally I was going to do rock caves, now it will just be a rock background. I really would like them to be out and about more and someone had suggested to me to get dither fish. They really haven't shown any signs of aggression except the males chase everyone when trying to spawn. But I know that happens. Are there any good fish that I could purchase to put in the 45g when it's ready to help them come out more? The fish in my Convict tank and the fish in my main tank are always out and whenever I go near the tanks they are front and center and I'd really like to see the Flamebacks that way too. Am I hoping for too much?


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Have you tried some "dither" fish in the tank with your haps? A school of tiger barbs, tetras, or a larger livebearer like swordtails or mollies may make them feel more comfortable. Lots of cichlid people use giant danios and Bueons Aires tetras both are a tad hyper for me and BAT are very aggressive. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

I won't do Buenos Aires. My fiance had them and they are very aggressive. He ended up getting rid of them. Im not really a fan of barbs or tetras and Mollies are ok but maybe too docile? I really like Rainbow fish and had gotten one Dwarf on Sunday and was going to get about 4 or 5 more after work yesterday since the store was getting a shipment of them and when I got up the one was dead. So $6 wasted. I found Australian rainbow fish yesterday and got 4 and so far so good. The Flamebacks did some fin nipping but have since stopped and everyone is alive and well. Well see how those work out and maybe still add in some dwarfs to get that nice iridescent color they have.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Vettech85 said:


> I won't do Buenos Aires. My fiance had them and they are very aggressive. He ended up getting rid of them. Im not really a fan of barbs or tetras and Mollies are ok but maybe too docile? I really like Rainbow fish and had gotten one Dwarf on Sunday and was going to get about 4 or 5 more after work yesterday since the store was getting a shipment of them and when I got up the one was dead. So $6 wasted. I found Australian rainbow fish yesterday and got 4 and so far so good. The Flamebacks did some fin nipping but have since stopped and everyone is alive and well. Well see how those work out and maybe still add in some dwarfs to get that nice iridescent color they have.


I was going to suggest rainbowfish, I have New Guinea Red Rainbows in my tank, again pricey for a dither fish.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Are they feeling more relaxed and not hiding with the Rainbowfish?


----------



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

A little bit. I noticed that I can approach the tank and they still hide but if I stand there for a minute or so they come back out. And they are still leaving the Rainbow fish alone so that's good.


----------

